# Openoffice et impression réseau



## El_ChiCo (29 Avril 2005)

J'ai bien trouvé un sujet parlant d'impressions depuis openoffice, mais il ne répond pas à ma question...
Mon problème est le suivant.

J'essaye, depuis un iBook G4 sous OS 10.3.8 d'imprimer sur une imprimante partagée, branchée sur un eMac également sous 10.3.8.
Dans openoffice, boîte de dialogue impression, l'iBook voit très bien l'imprimante partagée. Lorsque je clique sur imprimer, la tâche apparaît sur l'eMac dans le gestionnaire de l'imprimante, mais elle bloque systématiquement l'imprimante. J'ai beau cliquer sur "redémarrer les tâches" rien n'y fait...

On m'indique à l'instant qu'openoffice indique maintenant "erreur de communication" lorsqu'on essaye d'imprimer...

Si quelqu'un avait une idée, je lui saurais gré de bien vouloir me transmettre son secret... J'ai décide de ne pas me coucher tant que je n'arrive pas à imprimer, et j'aimerai bien ne pas me coucher trop tard quand même 

Plus sérieusement, une autre info qui peut être utile : je vient de changer d'imprimante. je suis passé d'une Epson stylus photo 890 à une Epson stylus photo RX420. J'avait le même problème avec la stylus photo 890, sauf lorsqu'elle était branchée directement sur l'iBook, et de temps en temps, ca voulait bien marcher en réseau, mais je n'ai jamais su à quelle occasion, ni pourquoi, ni comment, et maintenant, j'aimerait bien comprendre.

Merci pour tout.

[Edit2]Une petite correction. Je vient d'essaye en branchant directement l'imprimante sur l'iBook mais ca ne marche pas plus comme il me le semblait... Par contre, sur toute autre application qu'openoffice, l'impression marche nickel...[/Edit2]

[Edit3]Je vient de rebrancher la stylus photo 890 et ca marche impecable depuis l'iBook, même à travers le réseau [/Edit3]

[Edit]En fait, ce fil serait peut-être mieux placé dans le forum périphériques. Si un gentil gens voulait bien le déplacer...[/Edit]


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Avril 2005)

Réponse que j'apporte tout seul :

L'installation de NéoOffice règle le problème et apporte même d'autres avantages. Meilleure intégration dans OSX au moins...


----------



## alixxx (7 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Pour ma part, j'utilise openoffice et je voudrais pouvoir utiliser une imprimante hp en réseaux avec une ip, sachant que je n'ai aucun problème à imprimer à partir de Word!

Merci de vos propositions


----------



## ericb2 (22 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

La version 2.0.4 r&#232;gle ce probl&#232;me. La prise en compte des polices du syst&#232;me est aussi am&#233;lior&#233;e.
Le bug du clavier (capslock) est corrig&#233; aussi.


----------

